# Anyone headed to spur this weekend??



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like noaa is calling for calm seas thsi weekend. Seeing if anyone else is headed out for some swording and trolling sat/sun? Anyone know about water color? Thanks


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Gonna head out just don't know how far yet. I would love to get out and get on some hooters tho.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are fishing the shoot out this weekend on Saturday and Sunday. we will also swordfish Saturday night. Our plan is to fish the canyon so we will be out in that area I'm sure. This doggone cloud cover has made clear chlorophyll images impossible to obtain but I imagine most of the canyon is in blue or blended blue water. Maybe we will get a clear image on Thursday or Friday but it doesn't look good for one at the moment. Regardless team Jacqueline will be out there on channel 68 and 16.

Robert


----------

